

India retaliates against US, removes security outside US embassy - RealGeek
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/12/17/india-retaliates-against-us-over-arrest-diplomat/

======
RealGeek
Outside US embassy in New Delhi, the police have placed barricades and blocked
the road permanently to provide additional layer of security to US consulate.
Additionally, the area outside US consulate is guarded by Delhi police 24x7.

This is a courtesy extended by India to US unilaterally; US does not extend
the same courtesy to Indian consulate nor does India extended the same
courtesy to any other country's embassy.

------
known
'If there is a country that has committed unspeakable atrocities.. it is the
United States' \--Mandela in 2003

[http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/mehdi-hasan/nelson-
mandela-i...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/mehdi-hasan/nelson-mandela-iraq-
israel_b_4396638.html)

------
prteja11
This is plain stupid. Seems like some politician trying to flex his/her power
to gain votes.

I don't understand why Indian govt thinks Khobragade should receive any sort
of special treatment. She was arrested and prosecuted just like a regular
person. THere shouldn't be any double standards.

~~~
kostyk
What if that happened to American diplomat in India? What US would do? Cry
wolf for sure.

~~~
RealGeek
US would unleash it's army of drones.

------
bruceb
While she did lie probably. They should have submitted an arrest warrant to
her and told her to come in. If she didn't then arrest her. No need to strip
search either. This isn't some diplomat accused or rape or murder.

------
michaelrhansen
Strip searched? What are they afraid she is hiding another housekeeper under
her dress?

